# Star Trek Deep Space 9 cast - Official Star Trek Convention - 12.08.2011 - 9x



## astrosfan (29 Okt. 2011)

Terry Farrell (in rot), Nana Visitor (pink Rock) Brent Spiner (weißes shirt), Jonathan Frakes and Rene Auberjonois (blaues shirt) attend Day 2 of the Official Star Trek Convention at the Rio Las Vegas Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Okt. 2011)

Odo erkennt man fast nicht wieder  :thx:

Odo heißt mit vollem Namen Odo Ital, was sich vom cardassianischen odo'ital ableitet und „Nichts“ bedeutet. Da er von bajoranischen Wissenschaftlern – insbesonders von Dr. Mora – untersucht worden ist, und diese nicht gewusst haben, um was es sich bei Odo handelt, haben sie ihn Unbekanntes Exemplar genannt, was die Cardassianer mit odo'ital übersetzt haben. Nach bajoranischem Brauch ist diese Bezeichnung in zwei Namen getrennt worden: Odo Ital. (DS9: Herz aus Stein) Nach eigener Angabe lässt Odo dann den zweiten Namen nach einiger Zeit weg. Er ist einer von 100 Wechselbälgern,


----------



## HazelEyesFan (30 Okt. 2011)

Thanks a lot for the pics.


----------



## RKCErika (1 Nov. 2011)

Thank you!


----------

